Ask HN: What email client are you using? - mlejva
======
tylery
Nylas N1 then, now Mailspring (its spiritual successor).

------
mistermithras
Thunderbird. But I'm considering switching to Claws.

------
bufferoverflow
Gmail

------
DyslexicAtheist
mutt

